# 1 Brit Para dies in raid to free NYT reporter



## Crusader74 (Sep 9, 2009)

Rest In peace Paratrooper!!



> 1 Brit commando dies in raid to free NYT reporter
> 
> http://www.newsobserver.com/1635/story/1680995.html
> KABUL -- British commandos freed a New York Times reporter early Wednesday from Taliban captives who kidnapped him over the weekend in northern Afghanistan, but one of the commandos and a Times' translator were killed in the rescue, officials said.
> ...


----------



## AWP (Sep 9, 2009)

Blue Skies.


----------



## Muppet (Sep 9, 2009)

R.I.P.

F.M.


----------



## Rabid Badger (Sep 9, 2009)

RIP UK Commando...


----------



## DA SWO (Sep 9, 2009)

RIP.


----------



## Snake Doctor (Sep 9, 2009)

R.I.P.


----------



## Ravage (Sep 9, 2009)

To give ones life to rescue a stranger - thats what HEROES are made off .....


----------



## Ex3 (Sep 9, 2009)

Ravage said:


> To give ones life to rescue a stranger - thats what HEROES are made off .....



That's very true.  But I don't think it was a fair trade.  A NYTimes reporter and a SAS commando are not on equal footing if you ask me.  


May he rest in peace.


----------



## Ravage (Sep 9, 2009)

Don't wanna derail the thread but I don't agree with You Ex....


----------



## 0699 (Sep 9, 2009)

Ex3 said:


> That's very true.  But I don't think it was a fair trade.  A NYTimes reporter and a SAS commando are not on equal footing if you ask me.
> 
> 
> May he rest in peace.



My thought too when I first heard the story.

RIP Warrior.


----------



## yomp599 (Sep 9, 2009)

O Eternal Lord , who through many generations hast united and inspired the members of our Corps, grant thy blessing, on Royal Marines serving all around the Globe. Bestow Thy Crown of Righteousness upon all our efforts and endeavours, and may our Laurels be those of gallantry and honour, loyalty and courage. We ask these things in the name of Him, whose courage never failed, our Redeemer, Jesus Christ.
Amen.

RIP Sneaky Beaky.


----------



## Teufel (Sep 9, 2009)

RIP and crack on Royal.


----------



## Gypsy (Sep 9, 2009)

RIP.


----------



## Trip_Wire (Sep 9, 2009)

RIP Warrior!


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 9, 2009)

RIP.


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Sep 9, 2009)

"Greater love hath no man. . ."  Rest Well in the Halls of Valhalla, Warrior.


----------



## tova (Sep 9, 2009)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## surgicalcric (Sep 9, 2009)

It wasnt a fair trade at all.

The fallen warrior was a Para, not as SBS/SAS chap.

RIP warrior.


----------



## Henchman (Sep 9, 2009)

RIP


----------



## 275ANGER! (Sep 10, 2009)

Rest in Peace


----------



## Poccington (Sep 10, 2009)

The fallen Para has been named as Cpl John Harrison.


Rest Easy Cpl.


----------



## dknob (Sep 15, 2009)

Ravage said:


> Don't wanna derail the thread but I don't agree with You Ex....




thats because you are blessed with the non-presence of The New York Times in Poland


----------



## AssadUSMC (Sep 15, 2009)

RIP and also to the two civilians killed in the cross-fire.  That fucking reporter doesn't deserve his gift of life...


----------



## JBS (Sep 15, 2009)

RIP Warrior.


----------

